# Injustice: Gods Among Us



## heidi2521 (Apr 14, 2013)

> What if our greatest heroes became our greatest threat? Injustice: Gods Among Us introduces a bold new franchise to the fighting game genre from NetherRealm Studios, creators of the definitive fighting game Mortal Kombat. Featuring DC Comics icons such Batman, Cyborg, The Flash, Harley Quinn, Nightwing, Solomon Grundy, Superman and Wonder Woman, the latest title from the award-winning studio presents a deep original story. Heroes and villains will engage in epic battles on a massive scale in a world where the line between good and evil has been blurred.
> 
> 
> ROBUST DC COMICS ROSTER
> ...



Game Info | INJUSTICE

Boxart:

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/f8/Injustice_Gods_Among_Us_Cover_Art.jpg

Launch Trailer:



Release Date: April 16/17/19(NA/AU/EU)

Developer: NetherRealm Studios.

Platforms: PS360U

Plot:



> After Joker destroys Metropolis and tricks him into killing Lois Lane and their unborn child, Superman murders him in front of Batman and establishes a new world order. A battle ensues between the forces of Superman's Regime and those allied with Batman's Insurgency. The Insurgency discovers an alternate universe where Joker's plan did not succeed and transport several of its super heroes to theirs in order to help them defeat the Regime.[16]



Confirmed Roster:

Aquaman (lol)
Ares
Bane
Batman
Black Adam
Catwoman
Cyborg
Deathstroke
Doomsday
The Flash
Green Arrow
Green Lantern
Harley Quinn
Hawkgirl
The Joker
Killer Frost
Lex Luthor
Nightwing
Raven
Shazam
Sinestro
Solomon Grundy
Superman
Wonder Woman

Demos and trailers indicate that this game will be like playing through an episode of Justice League(i.e. totally awesome)

According to a PAX East interview, the games story was so good that DC decided to make a Comic Imprint based upon it.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Apr 14, 2013)

I dont want to be aquaman ! Aquaman sucks ! 

Apart from Arkham Series there is no good comic book game for PC.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 14, 2013)

Injustice : Console game Among a PC game forum


----------



## Faun (Apr 14, 2013)

^^loool


----------



## NoasArcAngel (Apr 15, 2013)

pc elitists. Haters gonna hate.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 15, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I dont want to be aquaman ! Aquaman sucks !



The New52's Aquaman will punch on your face 



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Injustice : Console game Among a PC game forum



Mortal Kombat PC port is rumored, so this one could be on its way too.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 15, 2013)

Frankly, I don't think Injustice will come to PC any time soon because (look away PC Master Race)



Spoiler



It controls much better with a controller than KB+M and because it is easier to ensure a smooth frame rate on consoles rather than PC which is essential in fighting games


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 15, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Frankly, I don't think Injustice will come to PC any time soon because (look away PC Master Race)


who cares... 



NoasArcAngel said:


> pc elitists. Haters gonna hate.



not hate only console owners pride


----------



## surajramnani2k8 (Apr 15, 2013)

I didn't see the game be too great on the demo..I will still buy think cos i like Fighting games..hopefully the full version will be a lot more fun


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 15, 2013)

this thread will die a lonely death here.


----------



## darkv0id (Apr 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> this thread will die a lonely death here.





CommanderShawnzer said:


> Injustice : Console game Among a PC game forum



God, why the console hate? The console forum is dead, and a lot of people on this forum might have consoles as well, is it so wrong to post about a console game?
When we reduce gaming discussions to console vs PC BS, we lose sight of why we are here: because we find that all games are FUN, irrespective of whether they are on X or Y platform.

I've found this forum to be one of the saner places on the internet, guys, let's keep the vitriol to a minimum 

PS: I don't own a console; just my opinion.


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> this thread will die a lonely death here.



Not if we keep bumping it with comments like this


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 15, 2013)

The Mortal Kombat on PC is almost confirmed.
Mortal Kombat 9 PC Is Happening, Players Spotted Playing Via Steam’s GameGraphs | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


So expect an Injustice port in the future, it will take time ofcourse, and don't forget the publishers/producers are WB


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 15, 2013)

dead5 said:


> Not if we keep bumping it with comments like this



If you add "PC" in the list of platforms. 
this thread will never die


@mods: move this thread to the console section


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 15, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> @mods: move this thread to the console section



NO! this thread will permanently die if they do that, just like you said. The problem isn't of less number of console gamers on the forum, but less people visiting the console section.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 16, 2013)

Hey,anyone play D.C Superheroes on steam?.its an MMO fighting game quite similar to this one.
And best of all


Spoiler



ITS FREE GODDAYUMMIT!


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 16, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Hey,anyone play D.C Superheroes on steam?.its an MMO fighting game quite similar to this one.
> And best of all
> 
> 
> ...



I've been considering giving it a shot for sometime. I haven't given it one because I am not sure if it has a decent community from India/HK/South East Asia.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 16, 2013)

dead5;1885412[B said:
			
		

> ]I've been considering[/B] giving it a shot for sometime. I haven't given it one because I am not sure if it has a decent community from India/HK/South East Asia.



I understand why you are "considering"


Spoiler



The game is 20GB in size 




As for community,start a thread here about D.C Universe Online.and you will have a big community from India very soon then


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 16, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I understand why you are "considering"
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



20 GB is fiddlesticks on my current connection. Shogun 2 downloads at least half that amount every time it updates.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 16, 2013)

dead5 said:


> *20 GB is fiddlesticks on my current connection*. Shogun 2 downloads at least half that amount every time it updates.



What is the speed of your connection?plan details?


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 16, 2013)

175 GB 8 Mbps A****l.


----------



## iittopper (Apr 16, 2013)

Reviews are good for ps3 version . Apart from graphics , combat and story both are great .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 16, 2013)

rajatGod512 said:


> I dont want to be aquaman ! Aquaman sucks !



[youtube]WWaLxFIVX1s[/youtube]

That's BLASPHEMY!


----------



## heidi2521 (Apr 17, 2013)

So far it appears to be doing well with most reviews in the 7/8/9 range.


----------

